# Faulty sofa



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive had my leather sofa 3 months and have just found a hole where all the stitching is coming undone       

I've phoned the company i bought it from and someone is phoning me back

Does anyone know where i stand?

xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I would suggest Sale of Good act - item not fit for purpose......  fixed, or replaced at their cost!
R
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would say you're within your rights for them to repair or replace it.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would say replace rather than repair s it's obviously duff, either that or refund. I agree about sale of goods act - Dom Littlewood has some info on that on the BBC website (not sure which prog but maybe the One Show) if you need extra leverage.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I used to work in a furniture warehouse customer service department, and we would always repair it at this stage then if your not happy with the repair look into either some sort of cash back or possibly a replace depending on the problem.  They will have to repair at least.  Normally it would be subbied out so its at the repairs best interest to make it the best possible job. From what I've seen in the past they can work wonders.  

D x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a similar problem a few yrs ago with mine and found they tried to get out of helping me until i stood at the shop door advising customers not to make a purchase  they soon got me in the office and told me to go go pick a brand new setee  Make sure you stand your ground.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies,

I have had to email pictures so they can send them off to head office so we will wait and see what they say

xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

We had something similar happen to one of the cushions on our sofa (fabric).  They send someone around to assess the fault and made their assessment from that.  Because of where it had split they said it needed to be re-covered rather than repaired.  As the material they used was out of stock we had to chose a different type and got an upgraded material.  As we had a matching sofa they agreed to have that recovered too.  When it came down to it, rather than leaving us without our chairs while they were being recovered, they simply replaced both with brand new ones.

It was surprisingly easy, although not sure if we're dealing with the same company.

Claire
x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

if they aren't forthcoming with repairing or replacing your sofa contact your local trading standards office for advice, just mentioning that you going to contact trading standards to the company can often change their minds. trading Standards will give you advice on your legal rights for free and can aso chase things up for you if you're getting nowhere.

Good luck


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Or mention the Judge.... we always caved and gave customers what they wanted when got letters from the judge  !


----------

